# Verbos en -ear - Pretérito indefinido



## lospazio

Siempre pronuncié la primera persona del pretérito indefinido de los verbos que terminan en _-ear_ aproximadamente como /-'je/ (golpeé, pateé, etc). Y es una pronunciación habitual en Buenos Aires y alrededores entre personas de cierta educación. Ahora, entre individuos de menor instrucción, se oye directamente _golpié_, _patié_.

Tengo una amiga que, al menos a mí, me suena un poco afectada. Además de pronunciar la _v_ como labiodental, dice enfáticamente _pateé_, _golpeé_, marcando claramente las dos ees finales.

¿Cómo es en otros sitios donde se habla español? ¿Hay algún fonólogo por ahí que me pueda ilustrar?


----------



## dexterciyo

Por aquí, pronunciando las dos _es_.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

dexterciyo said:


> Por aquí, pronunciando las dos _es_.


 

Yo pronuncio la "v" tocando con los dientes el labio inferior. Quizás sea por la edad y así me enseñaron en la escuela primaria.

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

> es una pronunciación habitual en Buenos Aires y alrededores entre personas de cierta educación.


'Cierta educación' significa de educación indeterminada; los realmente educados pronunciamos las dos _es._



> dice enfáticamente _pateé_, _golpeé_, marcando claramente las dos ees es finales.


Así es como debe pronunciarse. ¿Acaso no pronunciás 'creé', 'meé'?


----------



## lospazio

Lexinauta said:


> 'Cierta educación' significa de educación indeterminada; los realmente educados pronunciamos las dos _es._
> 
> 
> Así es como debe pronunciarse. ¿Acaso no pronunciás 'creé', 'meé'?


 
El plural de "e" también es "ees".

*e1*. *1. *Sexta letra del abecedario español y quinta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la e;_ su plural, *es o *_*ees*,_ siendo más recomendable el primero.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Olvidé poner que me refería a verbos trisílabos. La presencia de una sílaba anterior afecta la pronunciación.

Agredezco mucho tu intento, pero esperaba una respuesta de alguien que supiera de fonología española.


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola, Lospazio:
Lamento haberte corregido sin que correspondiera, teniendo en cuenta el DPD.
Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

lospazio said:


> Olvidé poner que me refería a verbos trisílabos. La presencia de una sílaba anterior afecta* a* la pronunciación.
> 
> Agredezco mucho tu intento, pero esperaba una respuesta de alguien que supiera de fonología española.


 
No sé de fonología, de ninguna clase, pero sé cómo pronuncio el pretérito indefinido de los verbos trisílabos terminados en -ear. Y cómo lo hace la gente de mi entorno: hacemos sonar las dos es de forma clara.
Decimos _coceé, siseé, ceceé, seseé,_ etc. Y no sustituimos -eé por -ié.

Ocurre igual con los cuatrisílabos: Silabeé, cabeceé, titubeé, etc.
Lo hago saber por si sirve de algo.

Y en la escuela, como a Pacoaladroque, también me enseñaron a pronunciar de diferente forma la v y la b, práctica que luego me ayudó con el francés. Con el tiempo me enteré de que esa distinción no existía en la pronunciación del español y trato de corregirme.


----------



## Lurrezko

Tampoco sé de fonología, qué vida más perra. Pero mis bes y uves son siempre bilabiales, y pronuncio *golpeé* y *coceé* con dos es. Estoy intentando encontrar un ejemplo en el que la *e* española deba pronunciarse como *i*


----------



## duvija

¿Puedo apostar algo? todos Uds (los que dicen que pronuncian 'pateé', golpeé' ) en realidad dicen patié/golpié.
Obviamente no podemos dejar de lado la velocidad del habla, y tal vez si están tratando de imitar a una tortuga, puedan pronunciar eé, pero en conversación normal a rápida, se diptonguiza.
Y eso por más que en la escuela alguna maestrita se haya puesto pesada. Por suerte, solemos crecer normales.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> ¿Puedo apostar algo? todos Uds (los que dicen que pronuncian 'pateé', golpeé' ) en realidad dicen patié/golpié.
> Obviamente no podemos dejar de lado la velocidad del habla, y tal vez si están tratando de imitar a una tortuga, puedan pronunciar eé, pero en conversación normal a rápida, se diptonguiza.
> Y eso por más que en la escuela alguna maestrita se haya puesto pesada. Por suerte, solemos crecer normales.



No seré yo quien se someta a tu espectrógrafo de la verdad, pero para mí la diferencia entre patié y pateé (que es como lo pronuncio) es muy evidente...


----------



## chamyto

duvija said:


> ¿Puedo apostar algo? todos Uds (los que dicen que pronuncian 'pateé', golpeé' ) en realidad dicen patié/golpié.
> Obviamente no podemos dejar de lado la velocidad del habla, y tal vez si están tratando de imitar a una tortuga, puedan pronunciar eé, pero en conversación normal a rápida, se diptonguiza.
> Y eso por más que en la escuela alguna maestrita se haya puesto pesada. Por suerte, solemos crecer normales.


 
Duvija , yo pronuncio " pateé" tal cual . Puede que por algunas zonas de España lo digan , pero por el norte no .


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

duvija said:


> ¿Puedo apostar algo? todos Uds (los que dicen que pronuncian 'pateé', golpeé' ) en realidad dicen patié/golpié.
> Obviamente no podemos dejar de lado la velocidad del habla, y tal vez si están tratando de imitar a una tortuga, puedan pronunciar eé, pero en conversación normal a rápida, se diptonguiza.
> Y eso por más que en la escuela alguna maestrita se haya puesto pesada. Por suerte, solemos crecer normales.


 
Pues conmigo has perdido la apuesta, lo siento. ¿A cuánto asciende el _algo _que apostaste? 

Volviendo a la afirmación:

Ahora, entre individuos de menor instrucción, se oye directamente _golpié_, _patié_.

Sí, claro, igualito en México.

Me _mié_ en los pantalones.
Me _chivié_ todito. (Esta, hasta yo la pr*e*nuncio así)


----------



## Csalrais

De mi estoy bastante seguro que no, pero uno mismo suele juzgarse de manera incorrecta en estos casos. Así que he probado con mis dos hermanos sin decirles en que debían centrarse y ambos han pronunciado claramente (para mi) las dos es. No sé, es que no me ha sonado a "i" por ningún lado.


----------



## duvija

Quiero que él patee (2 e, que todos pronunciamos)
Yo pateé (patié) Cuesta poner el acento en la última vocal sin subir la previa.


----------



## RIU

¡Pues yo no oigo demasiados _patiés_! Ya me fijaré.


----------



## lospazio

Por lo pronto he debido contentarme con hojear la Wikipedia, en la que nunca termino de confiar, y hallé el artículo _Fonología española_ que, si bien no responde exactamente mi pregunta, tiene un párrafo muy interesante que me atrevo a transcribir:

Hay catorce diptongos fonémicos. Además, en el discurso rápido, las secuencias de vocales en hiato se convierten en diptongos, a menos que sean la misma vocal, en ese caso se fusionan. E.g. _poeta_ [ˈpoeta] y _maestro_ [ˈmaestɾo]. Cuando /e/, /o/, y /a/ forman tales diptongos, pueden reducirse a [j], [w] y elisión completa, respectivamente. E.g. _beatitud_ [bjatiˈtuð], _poetisa_ [pweˈtisa], y _ahorita_ [oˈɾita]. La frecuencia, pero no la presencia, de este fenómeno varía entre distintos dialectos; en algunos pasa raramente y en otros siempre. Hay también triptongos como /wei/ y, en los dialectos que usan _vosotros_, /jai/, /jei/, y /wai/ (e.g. _b*uey*_, _camb*iái*s_, _camb*iéi*s_, y _averig*uái*s_).

Puede que en algunas computadoras no se representen bien los símbolos fonéticos por razones de codificación. Pero aquellos que alcancen a verlos, especialmente el señor Lurrezco oinak, a quien tanta preocupación causa la pronunciación de la _e_ española, podrán observar el ejemplo de _beatitud_, en donde la _e_ se desliza a la semiconsonante /j/, que es justamente lo que puse en mi comentario inicial. Además, claro está, de advertir que la fonética española tal vez no sea tan simplona, que existen notables variaciones entre hablantes de distintas regiones y que no es lo mismo el habla rápida y coloquial que la pronunciación cuidada.

No pierdo todavía la esperanza de que haya en el foro algún un conocedor de la fonología española que tenga la amabilidad de escribir unas líneas.

Que tengan un buen día.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

duvija said:


> ¿Puedo apostar algo? todos Uds (los que dicen que pronuncian 'pateé', golpeé' ) en realidad dicen patié/golpié.


 
Creo que en esto hay diferencia clara entre Argentina y España. Pienso que en Argentina es esta la tendencia, duvija, pero no así en España. ¿Conoces a muchos españoles? ¿Les has oído hablar?


----------



## cbrena

Yo pronuncio *pate* y un poco después *é*. En el discurso rápido el ratito es más corto, nada más, pero no cambio la vocal. Mi pronunciación de la *te* es tan clara como en _paté de pato_, por rápido que lo diga nunca diré_ patí_, a no ser que te lo dedique.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Lo siento, Duvija, pero conmigo has perdido la apuesta también. Ni yo convierto una e en i ni conozco a nadie, fuera de sudamericanos, que lo haga por España, ni siquiera en el sur/sur.


----------



## Cbes

Entiendo lo que decís duvija, pero no estoy de acuerdo, me sentiría mal escuchándome decir "golpié" o "patié", a lo sumo en la velocidad del habla creo que sonaría algo como "golpé" o "paté" (no _de foie_ precisamente), pero aún así me inclino por pateé/golpeé o cualquier otro eé.
La terminación _ie _si la he escuchado en gente con poca instrucción.


----------



## torrebruno

clares3 said:


> ...ni siquiera en el sur/sur.


 
A la _Duvi_ le va a salir la fiesta cara. 

Por el sur/sur:
Pateé
Golpeé
Chivateé
Coceé
Voceé
Buceé
Etcetereé...


----------



## luisgdl

Parece que en España no se da esta pronunciación _ié_, pero en América Latina, inlcuso entre los que lo niegan rotundamente, ¿no se les escapará alguna vez un _ié _rápido e involuntario?

Esto me recuerda un comentario (¿quizá en este foro?) sobre pronunciaciones "relajadas" en que mencionaban un caso curioso acerca de la reina de Holanda.  Se hizo una encuensta callejera sobre una lista de palabras, preguntándole a la gente cuál de las dos pronunciaciones usaba la reina al hablar, la correcta, o la relajada.  Prácticamente la totalidad de los encuestados respondió que la reina usaba la pronunciación correcta.  Oh sorpresa cuando al revisar el video de una conversación informal con ella, se constató que muchas de las veces usaba en realidad la pronunciando relajada.  Cuestiones de imagen y percepción.


----------



## Cebolleta

> Puede que en algunas computadoras no se representen bien los símbolos fonéticos por razones de codificación. Pero aquellos que alcancen a verlos, especialmente el señor Lurrezco oinak, a quien tanta preocupación causa la pronunciación de la _e_ española, podrán observar el ejemplo de _beatitud_, en donde la _e_ se desliza a la semiconsonante /j/, que es justamente lo que puse en mi comentario inicial. Además, claro está, de advertir que la fonética española tal vez no sea tan simplona, que existen notables variaciones entre hablantes de distintas regiones y que no es lo mismo el habla rápida y coloquial que la pronunciación cuidada.



Quizá hayas notado que todos los participantes en este hilo que informamos desde España, y yo con ellos, coincidimos en que *en España* se pronuncian las dos _es_ claramente. ¿Es posible que tengamos razón en nuestra afirmación (pese a lo que penséis duvija y tú)?

¿Qué tiene eso que ver con el hecho de que haya otras variantes dialectales?



> No pierdo todavía la esperanza de que haya en el foro algún un conocedor de la fonología española que tenga la amabilidad de escribir unas líneas.



Del _DICCIONARIO PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS_:

e(1)

Sexta letra del abecedario español y quinta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: la e; su plural, es o ees, siendo más recomendable el primero.


Representa el sonido vocálico /e/. Forma parte, junto con la a y la o, de las llamadas vocales abiertas o fuertes.


*Debe evitarse en la pronunciación el cierre de la /e/ átona en /i/ ([pidír] por pedir, [bistído] por vestido), fenómeno que se produce con más frecuencia cuando la /e/ aparece ante otra vocal abierta: [piór] por peor, [tiátro] por teatro, [golpié] por golpeé.* El deseo de evitar este defecto explica la tendencia a «corregir» equivocadamente la correcta terminación en -io, -ia de algunas palabras, sustituyendo la i por una e: espúreo por espurio, geráneo por geranio. Debido también a este mismo fenómeno de ultracorrección, es frecuente que algunos hablantes americanos y de zonas noroccidentales de España sustituyan la correcta terminación en -iar de muchos verbos por -ear: cambear, vacear, en lugar de cambiar, vaciar, con la consiguiente creación de formas verbales erróneas en la conjugación de estos verbos: yo vaceo, tú cámbeas, etc., en lugar de yo vacío, tú cambias, etc.

Es decir, se reconoce la existencia de la pronunciación que nombras, aunque se considera incorrecta. Coincidirás conmigo en que, implícitamente, se reconoce la existencia de la pronunciación considerada como correcta por la Academia.

Si lo que necesitas es la distribución geográfica, social o económica de este fenómeno, no te puedo ayudar. Sólo puedo decirte que, al menos en España y dicho por españoles, no lo he oído nunca. Las pocas veces que lo he oído me suena muy mal. Lo he oído en boca de algún peruano de clase social baja, de algún mexicano y de un chileno cuya clase social desconozco (lo cual no quiere decir ni que sea habitual en Perú ni en México ni en Chile ni que sea privativo de una determinada clase social).


----------



## Lexinauta

lospazio said:


> Siempre pronuncié la primera persona del pretérito indefinido de los verbos que terminan en _-ear_ aproximadamente como /-'je/ (golpeé, pateé, etc).


*...Y siempre pronunciaste mal.* 



> Olvidé poner que me refería a verbos trisílabos. *La presencia de una sílaba anterior afecta la pronunciación.*


*Falso:* el verbo 'recrear' es trisílabo, y la pronunciación de todos es 'recreé'.


----------



## Ibermanolo

chamyto said:


> Duvija , yo pronuncio " pateé" tal cual . Puede que por algunas zonas de España lo digan , pero por el norte no .


 
Por las intervenciones y por lo que he oído creo que en toda España pronunciamos pateé, jamás patié ni nada parecido.


----------



## jazyk

> Debido también a este mismo fenómeno de ultracorrección, es frecuente  que algunos hablantes americanos y de *zonas noroccidentales de España*  sustituyan la correcta terminación en -iar de muchos verbos por -ear:


¿Qué dicen de esto?


----------



## Lexinauta

jazyk said:


> ¿Qué dicen de esto?


Que sería tema para abrir otro hilo.


----------



## jazyk

Pero el diccionario dice que hay regiones en España donde se habla así, al contrario de lo que dijeron los españoles que intervinieron.


----------



## Csalrais

Es que por lo que entiendo del enunciado es el fenómeno inverso al que se está tratando aquí.


----------



## duvija

Obviamente, no soy responsable de los que estén o no de acuerdo conmigo. Es muy posible que haya una clara diferencia entre Latinoamérica y España. Es bueno saberlo. 

Este mensaje sale desgarbado porque voy agregando temas y pensamientos, a medida que encuentro datos en la web. (¡es que esto es 'mi tema'! trabajé años en diptongos y hiatos, y en estructura de la sílaba. También en 'entonación', que es bicho complicado).

En las descripciones de fonología española, se da la diptongación como inevitable, pero no tiene por qué serlo (es más 'natural', estilo Stampe 1974 - Fonología Natural- , pero no imposible).
Es que la estrategia/táctica del español (tomado en su conjunto, sin preocuparnos de regionalismos) lleva a diptongar/diptonguizar toda aparición de dos vocales pegadas. Pero esa estrategia no tiene por qué funcionar siempre y en todos lados (como bien sabemos por lo que vemos en estos foros). 

Un pedido: Si alguien encuentra transcripciones (con sonido) de ee/eé, ¿no me lo pasarían? (aunque sea por privado, si es que no le interesa a todos). Es que el subjuntivo 'que yo patee' es claramente [ée], pero el pretérito 'yo pateé', siendo [eé] nos trae problemas. O sea que no es la unión de dos vocales sino la diferencia entre tónica y átona en esa unión.

Y es llamativo que solamente los foreros de España defiendan la eé. 
Por lo que sé del otro lado del charco, diptongamos como locos, en cualquier registro, desde el del presidente (uh, mejor me salteo lo del presidente uruguayo. Hay datos preciosos) al niño menor de edad.

Cebolleta dio unos datos interesantes del DPD. Me extraña la recomendación de 'no se debe...' porque el DPD sabe lo que hace. Y lo da como un hecho, por la hipercorrección en algunos casos. La hipercorrección es ideal y super-útil, porque aclara conceptos que no podemos conocer de otro modo. (Hay que usarla más a menudo, en serio)

Ando buscando páginas donde se pueda escuchar la diferencia, pero no tengo suerte. Ésta parecía promisoria, pero no está completa.

http://www.respublicae.net/lengua/silabas/descomponer.php

Por lo que vimos, en España (¿solamente? ¿nadie de América? ¿nadie, nadie?) pronuncian la ee/eé como si fueran todas [e]. 
Me da curiosidad saber si en España es por zonas o es al barrer, toda la península (¿Andalucía?). Tema interesante. Bien interesante. Y poco conocido. 
Voy a seguir buscando porque quiero escuchar bien esas dos ee juntas (digo e*é*, porque *e*e no tiene problemas). (Y después vendría el tema 'oo', pero creo que salvo 'zoológico' no tenemos ejemplos, y ahí las dos son átonas).


----------



## jazyk

> (Y después vendría el tema 'oo', pero creo que salvo 'zoológico' no tenemos ejemplos, y ahí las dos son átonas).


Alcohol, alcohólico, etc.


----------



## Cebolleta

jazyk said:


> Debido también a este mismo fenómeno de ultracorrección, es frecuente que algunos hablantes americanos y de *zonas noroccidentales de España* sustituyan la correcta terminación en _-iar_ de muchos verbos por -ear:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué dicen de esto?
Click to expand...


Creo que no has leído con atención. El mensaje original de este hilo se refiere al cambio _-ear_ por _-iar_. El texto que citas (que es sólo una parte de lo que pone en el diccionario) habla de lo contrario: el cambio de _-iar_ por _-ear_. La lógica es la siguiente:


_-ear_ --> _-iar_ es incorrecto
Aún así, existen palabras que sí terminan correctamente en _-iar_
Algunos hablantes, al encontrar una palabra terminada en _-iar_, piensan que es incorrecta debido al punto *1* y sin tener en cuenta el punto *2*.
Dichos hablantes sustituyen _-iar_ por _-ear_


----------



## Csalrais

Opinión personal: en España tenemos nuestras propias incorrecciones en el habla, no sé si es que lospazio ha entendido que aquí se afirma lo contrario. Lo que pasa es que igual que ocurre con los dialectos y usos dialectales, soy de la opinión de que estas diferencias también son específicas. Y, según mi experiencia, aunque es posible encontrar a alguna persona que hablé así en España, mi impresión es que está mucho peor visto y menos aceptado que en Latinoamérica (por lo que me ha parecido entender). De ahí precisamente que no sea nada común oirlo y es la posible explicación a ese fenómeno de ultracorrección que se ha mencionado para algunas zonas.


----------



## duvija

Cebolleta said:


> Creo que no has leído con atención. El mensaje original de este hilo se refiere al cambio _-ear_ por _-iar_. El texto que citas (que es sólo una parte de lo que pone en el diccionario) habla de lo contrario: el cambio de _-iar_ por _-ear_. La lógica es la siguiente:
> 
> 
> _-ear_ --> _-iar_ es incorrecto
> Aún así, existen palabras que sí terminan correctamente en _-iar_
> Algunos hablantes, al encontrar una palabra terminada en _-iar_, piensan que es incorrecta debido al punto *1* y sin tener en cuenta el punto *2*.
> Dichos hablantes sustituyen _-iar_ por _-ear_


 
  (cambear. Una vez escuché 'yo me cambeo' ¿Lindo, no?)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Duvija, yo cero de fonología y todo eso; pero sí que opino que en el Pretérito Indefinido (o como se llame) decimos -_eé_ y no -_ié_. 
Se me ocurre que tal vez el fenómeno no se dé en España porque también usamos el Pretérito Perfecto. No sé, es lo que se me ocurre.
Un ejemplo de lo que quiero decir: un niño pequeño se burla de otro porque se ha hecho pis encima. Y dirá (en Argentina): 'jaja, se _mió'_; (en España): 'jaja, se ha _meao'_.
El verbo _patear_ no lo usamos, que yo sepa, sino _dar una patá_...


----------



## duvija

Csalrais said:


> Opinión personal: en España tenemos nuestras propias incorrecciones en el habla, no sé si es que lospazio ha entendido que aquí se afirma lo contrario. Lo que pasa es que igual que ocurre con los dialectos y usos dialectales, soy de la opinión de que estas diferencias también son específicas. Y, según mi experiencia, aunque es posible encontrar a alguna persona que hablé así en España, mi impresión es que está mucho peor visto y menos aceptado que en Latinoamérica (por lo que me ha parecido entender). De ahí precisamente que no sea nada común oirlo y es la posible explicación a ese fenómeno de ultracorrección que se ha mencionado para algunas zonas.


 

Esto es muy posible. Ya vimos ejemplos parecidos en otros temas.


----------



## Ibermanolo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> El verbo _patear_ no lo usamos, que yo sepa, sino _dar una patá_...


 
Yo creo que sí lo usamos: Le pateó la cabeza.


----------



## Cebolleta

duvija said:


> (Y después vendría el tema 'oo', pero creo que salvo 'zoológico' no tenemos ejemplos, y ahí las dos son átonas).



En general, y en España, lo que _suele_ pronunciarse es:
(separo en sílabas y omito las haches en la pronunciación. Para los puristas: / / no es el símbolo fonético: sólo indica que debe leerse como está, como si fuera castellano)


*a*
albahaca: /al-ba-a-ca/​
*e*
golpeé: /gol-pe-é/​
*i*
chiíes (=chiítas): /chi-í-es/ /chi-í-tas/

Diminutivos: 
los niños construyen *friísimo (y pronuncian /fri-í-si-mo/)
Rociíto: /ro-ci-í-to/
tiíto (de tío): /ti-í-to/ (se usa también /ti-to/, aunque _me parece_ que quien lo dice así realmente escribiría también "tito" y al leer "tiíto" en voz alta pronunciaría ambas íes).​
*o*
zoo: /zo-o/, aunque también /zo/
alcohol: /al-col/ (/al-co-ol/ suena afectado).
cohorte: /co-or-te/
loor: las pocas veces que alguien la dice bien, /lo-or/ (y las demás, /o-lor/, porque la mayoría de los hablantes no sabe qué es), pero nunca /lor/​

*u*
No se me ocurre ninguna palabra. Seguro que en Cantabria o Asturias, donde se diminutivos con _-uco_, es posible encontrar alguna. O quizá usando la terminación _-uzo_.​

Resumiendo: en general, y en España, se pronuncian las dos vocales separadamente.


----------



## Lexinauta

duvija said:


> .


 
*Duvija, me has ninguneado olímpicamente: somos del mismo lado del charco. *

Y te comento que en mi familia todos hemos pronunciado, siempre, las dos _es_.
También conozco foristas de Buenos Aires que las pronuncian. Y no debe extrañarnos, pues no existe ninguna dificultad fónetica ni articulatoria. Todo pasa por el grado de cuidado e interés que ponemos... unos pocos.
(Pero yo no tengo la culpa de que los demás hablen mal, y se escuden en que casi todos lo hacen. )


----------



## Brenduchis

Gente que pronuncie _golpié_, _mié_, etcié. ¿Pues es gente que no está en este foro, estamos de acuerdo? Porque es gente que no le importa en lo absoluto la gramática. Pero de que existen, existen. Y no sólo es la gente de escasos recursos (según, "escasa de conocimiento") porque he escuchado a diputados, senadores y hasta gente de altos niveles acá en México que hablan así (por lo general en provincia). Por eso digo que es gente que no le importa la gramática, y hasta hablan con el "_su hermano de él"_ e "_hicistes"_, "_venistes"_, "_gratituo"_ (gratuito, ¡y se lo escuché a un Presidente Municipal en una conferencia!) Cuando supuestamente tienen hasta doctorados. Inclusive a la inversa, porque también he escuchado que dicen copear (en vez de copiar, o sea, sacar copias), vacear (vaciar).

¿Lo que no entiendo es cómo es posible que exista gente que dice golpié y vaceo en vez de lo correcto? A qué grado de distorción hemos llegado con el idioma.


----------



## jmx

Lo de que en "zonas de España" (EDIT: no sé si noroccidentales) no se distingan los verbos en -ear y en -iar es completamente cierto para los antiguos vernaculares rurales, hoy en proceso de desaparición. Respecto a la pronunciación "moderna", le he estado dando vueltas a esta frase: "le arreé dos ostias". Y sí es cierto, yo ahí no oigo ningún "arrié", ahora bien, en la practica tampoco hay doble 'e', más bien es una sola 'e' alargada, pero como las vocales largas posiblemente no son distintivas en ningún dialecto del español, en realidad es igual que se alargue o no; el oyente "reconstruye" la vocal perdida y ya está.

También es posible que haya un poco de "glide" en esa 'e' alargada, con distintos alófonos de /e/ en el punto inicial y el final. Y por supuesto con mucha variación idiolectal y situacional.

EDIT: Pero ahora caigo en un error, yo lo he oído en "zonas nororientales" y no "noroccidentales" !


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Brenduchis said:


> Gente que pronuncie _golpié_, _mié_, etcié. ¿Pues es gente que no está en este foro, estamos de acuerdo? Porque es gente que no le importa en lo absoluto la gramática. Pero de que existen, existen. Y no sólo es la gente de escasos recursos (según, "escasa de conocimiento") porque he escuchado a diputados, senadores y hasta gente de altos niveles acá en México que hablan así (por lo general en provincia). Por eso digo que es gente que no le importa la gramática, y hasta hablan con el "_su hermano de él"_ e "_hicistes"_, "_venistes"_, "_gratituo"_ (gratuito, ¡y se lo escuché a un Presidente Municipal en una conferencia!) Cuando supuestamente tienen hasta doctorados. Inclusive a la inversa, porque también he escuchado que dicen copear (en vez de copiar, o sea, sacar copias), vacear (vaciar).
> 
> ¿Lo que no entiendo es cómo es posible que exista gente que dice golpié y vaceo en vez de lo correcto? A qué grado de distorción hemos llegado con el idioma.


 
Jo, cuánto problema para entender que hay gente que no conoce las reglas, simplemente por falta de educación formal. Ninguna distorción. Falta de conocimiento, nomás.

Sí, hay gente, y bastante en México, que dice golpié, hicistes, haiga, empréstame, juites, trasquiversar.

Acércate al pueblo. Es ignorante. No es su culpa. Échales al DRAE a la cara, ni lo sabrán leer.

Vamos, indignante aseveración.


----------



## Cbes

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Duvija, yo cero de fonología y todo eso; pero sí que opino que en el Pretérito Indefinido (o como se llame) decimos -_eé_ y no -_ié_.
> Se me ocurre que tal vez el fenómeno no se dé en España porque también usamos el Pretérito Perfecto. No sé, es lo que se me ocurre.
> Un ejemplo de lo que quiero decir: un niño pequeño se burla de otro porque se ha hecho pis encima. Y dirá (en Argentina): 'jaja, se _mió'_; (en España): 'jaja, se ha _meao'_.
> El verbo _patear_ no lo usamos, que yo sepa, sino _dar una patá_...


 
¿Estás segura de que un niño argentino habla así?, a mí mo me parece, a menos que quien hable se esté haciendo el gracioso o esté remedando a un hablar menos educado.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela es absolutamente común escuchar esa diptongación, incluso en hablantes cultos. 

Pan nuestro de cada día son los *patió*, *mió *y *bució *(más aún cuando para nosotros bucear es mirar a alguien lujuriosamente) y se escuchan esas palabras pronunciadas tal y como se escriben (con la doble e) cuando cuando quien las dice está cuidando especialmente el lenguaje (por ejemplo, al impartir clases o dar un discurso). 

Todos sabemos que está mal hacerlo, mas sólo algunos se dan cuenta del error y pueden corregirlo (pero no lo suelen hacer en el hablar cotidiano).

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## francisgranada

Csalrais said:


> Es que por lo que entiendo del enunciado es el fenómeno inverso al que se está tratando aquí.


 
Verdad, pero lo que dice Jazyk (se lo entiendo bien) es que en las zonas noroccidentales de España existe un fenómeno de la ultracorrección de -ia en -ea. Es decir, la posibilidad de una tal ultracorrección logicamente presupone la presencia (al menos potencial) del fenómeno que se "ultracorrige".

En el mismo tiempo, según mi opinión, la existencia del propio fenómeno (-ia>-ea) confirma lo que dicen los españoles, es decir la "e" en España (al menos en las zonas noroccidentales) hoydía tendencialmente no se pronuncia como "i" antes de una vocal tónica.


----------



## Brenduchis

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Jo, cuánto problema para entender que hay gente que no conoce las reglas, simplemente por falta de educación formal. Ninguna distorción. Falta de conocimiento, nomás.
> 
> Sí, hay gente, y bastante en México, que dice golpié, hicistes, haiga, empréstame, juites, trasquiversar.
> 
> Acércate al pueblo. Es ignorante. No es su culpa. Échales al DRAE a la cara, ni lo sabrán leer.
> 
> Vamos, indignante aseveración.


 
Sí bueno, de que las hay, pues sí, pero mi pregunta más bien no era para contestarse jaja, es que me sorprende que creen que el verbo es patiar en vez de patear, pero también dicen vacear en vez de vaciar, vaya, todo al revés. Es como los que escriben _abeses_ en vez de a veces (porque tenía una amiga que leía mucho y aún así escribía la palabra de esa manera). 

Lo que quiero decir que es como... dislexia, pero hereditaria, no sé.


----------



## jmx

Brenduchis said:


> Lo que quiero decir que es como... dislexia, pero hereditaria, no sé.


A lo que en realidad te refieres es a tener un dialecto con su propio sistema fonológico, como todos los dialectos. En su dialecto no hay diferencia entre un final en -ear y uno en -iar, lo mismo que en el tuyo no hay diferencia entre las vocales del inglés de "cat" y "pot".


----------



## duvija

francisgranada said:


> Verdad, pero lo que dice Jazyk (se lo entiendo bien) es que en las zonas noroccidentales de España existe un fenómeno de la ultracorrección de -ia en -ea. Es decir, la posibilidad de una tal ultracorrección logicamente presupone la presencia (al menos potencial) del fenómeno que se "ultracorrige".
> 
> En el mismo tiempo, según mi opinión, la existencia del propio fenómeno (-ia>-ea) confirma lo que dicen los españoles, es decir la "e" en España (al menos en las zonas noroccidentales) hoydía tendencialmente no se pronuncia como "i" antes de una vocal tónica.


 
Esto está ahora bien explicado (por francisgranada). La mera existencia de la hipercorrección indica que hay lo que se supone 'mala pronunciación'. Totalmente de acuerdo. Existe. 

Que hay diferencias entre América y España, también es claro. 
El caso de Buenos Aires, ahí lo discuto (perdón, Lexinauta) con conocimiento de causa). Hay variación, que también es aceptable.

Interesante el análisis de jmartin (y, para mi juicio, verdadero). Podemos tomarlo en cuenta (yo lo acepto, casi sin dudas). 

Lo que de ninguna manera se puede admitir livianamente es la crítica de 'falta de educación formal, pueblo ignorante, escasos recursos', o cualquiera de las formas de despreciar un fenómeno independiente de la buena voluntad (y totalmente independiente del dinero de la familia o de la educación formal).

Esto es nuestro idioma, el que sabemos hablar aunque no lo sepamos escribir - recordemos que la escritura está superimpuesta al habla, con reglas fijas para poder enseñarla, pero no nacemos sabiéndola. En cambio, aprendemos a hablar desde muy temprano.
Si no supiéramos que 'pateé' se escribe con eé, tal vez habría más diptongo por ahí, pero no lo podemos saber porque acá todo el mundo sabe leer. 
(Y creo que todos decimos 'le.ér' y no 'lier'  - con la mismo combinación acentual que 'pateé', o sea hay otras cosas en juego)

Los que están en este foro es porque les interesa el idioma. No importa de dónde vengan ni cuánto estudiaron el tema específico. ¡¿Cómo vamos a criticar lo que otro dice que dice?! Estoy más que segura que los que dicen que nunca hacen diptongo, lo hacen en 'allegro'. Pero si creen que no, bienvenidos. Tienen todo el derecho a creer que hablan de una manera y no de otra. Eso no puede dar permiso a los insultos.

Por las dudas, le quería decir a algunos (...estoy eliminando nombres porque no son necesarios) que bajen la velocidad, porque se puede no estar de acuerdo, pero insultar no. Este lugar por suerte no es de "esos". 

Ah, y para los que creen que la gente que arma diptongos por falta de cultura o educación... (estoy a punto de decir un disparate. ¡No me dejen!) yo hago diptongo e hice un doctorado en lingüística con mucho trabajo en diptongo y sílaba. Y no uso las orejas sino los espectrogramas, y por eso quiero encontrar pronunciaciones en la internet, para medirlas. Eso no me transforma en maga, pero sí me permite opinar sin ofender.
Y ahora me voy a guardar el palote de amasar en la cocina.

Gracias.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Bueno. . ., alejándonos un poco de lo ya dicho por Duvija, por estos lares de América Latina se pronuncia el hiato -eé como si fuera un diptongo (-ié). Por lo visto, en este hilo han explicado también esta diferencia entre España y América. Ahora esto es lo que yo también pienso: es la forma tan rápida de hablar de nosotros: los hispanohablantes, para poder pronunciar -ié en vez de -eé; yo tampoco sé nada de fonología, pero si te pones a ver bien te darás cuenta de que hay unas cuantas personas de América Latina que les gusta pronunciar esa -e dentro de las conversaciones y lo que ellos escriben. Aunque yo pienso algo: creo que les cuesta mucho trabajo decir esa -e, porque hasta a mí me ha costado (esto es pura idea concebida por mí). Si bien todos aprendemos a leer y escribir, nunca escribiremos "li-er" (esto último dicho por Duvija). Qusiera saber quiénes más aquí de los que estamos presentes son lingüístas, para yo poder aclararme.

No sé si me he explicado bien con todo lo que he dicho. Todavía soy joven.

Ahora si me disculpan, guardaré mi sonrisa diabólica para después.


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> ¿Puedo apostar algo? todos Uds (los que dicen que pronuncian 'pateé', golpeé' ) en realidad dicen patié/golpié.


El hilo es demasiado largo para mi gusto, pero lo he leído y, por lo que vi, vas perdiendo la apuesta. ¿De cuánto era? Pregunto, para saber si me conviene ir a cobrarla...

En "mi casa" (me refiero a la de mis padres, compartida con mis hermanos, abuela, tíos), si hubiera pronunciado *patié*, *golpié*, etc., me hubieran *patiado* la cabeza.

Veo, además, que han participado al menos un par de argentinos que dicen que pronuncian *pateé*, *golpeé*, etc., y estoy segura de que es verdad.
A mí no me parece que la pronunciación diptongada esté generalizada por aquí -ver perfil-; al menos, no en las personas de instrucción media/alta.
-------



lospazio said:


> Hace muy poco tiempo que ingresé a este foro y, la verdad, la experiencia ha sido un poco decepcionante. Publiqué este hilo pensando que me iban a inundar con profundas explicaciones y lo único que veo son mensajes en los que la soberbia sobra y el conocimiento escasea. Ninguna mención de fonemas, ni de alófonos, ni de hiatos, ni de fusiones, ni de variantes dialectales,...Nada. Sólo sarcasmo ramplón,...


Lamento decepcionarte también yo. No voy esmerarme en responder a tu pregunta inicial, porque este comentario tuyo me parece fuera de lugar e irrespetuoso.
Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

*Hola:

La consulta principal ya fue tratada en extenso, y parece claro que la pronunciación de una manera u otra depende de las distintas zonas hispanohablantes. Además, el hilo ya está derivando a discusiones sobre la pronunciación de otras palabras, verbos o letras, diferentes de la consulta original.

Por tanto procedo a cerrar este hilo.

Gracias por vuestra comprensión y colaboración.

Antpax (Mod)*


----------

